

Finally, Real-Time Stock Quotes at Yahoo-- For Free - raju
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/finally_real_time_stock_quotes_at_yahoo_for_free_

======
vlad
Not for free, from my research. I clicked a link at the bottom of a stock
quote, and got this.

[http://billing.finance.yahoo.com/realtime_quotes/signup?.src...](http://billing.finance.yahoo.com/realtime_quotes/signup?.src=quote&.refer=qb)

~~~
kirubakaran
Still $11 per month is not bad, eh?

~~~
vlad
Just an update; I was wrong, though I did a lot of research ahead of time. It
turns out that link (that I found under a stock price on Yahoo! Finance, and
the landing page still offers the $11 plan) is Yahoo's existing service. They
are indeed making it free.

Here is what Google returned today that it had not before:
[http://ycorpblog.com/2008/05/28/real-time-stock-quotes-on-
th...](http://ycorpblog.com/2008/05/28/real-time-stock-quotes-on-the-house)

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks.

------
ardit33
20-mins delayed stock quotes are a comodity right now, and pretty cheap. it is
the real-time quotes, (the one that every investor needs), that have been
expensive.

There is also Level II quotes, with wich you can see trades going on in real
time, but these are even more expensive, and brokers will only give them to
active trader.

The whole system, is rigged in such a way, that if you are a casual investor,
you have a lot less information on what's going on, then people that have
these tools available. What Yahoo is doing, is actually pretty game changing,
and makes a comodity something that was only available at a premium.

~~~
mynameishere
_casual investor_

Have to be pretty darn casual. Sign up for ameritrade and you have real time
quotes automatically. (I forget the minimum account, but it's probably a
thousand or two.) I had a good month of 30+ trades a few years ago and they
gave me level II quotes for ever after.

------
quan
I never understand why they charge insane amount for stock quotes. A while
back, I had an idea around stock trading. After some digging around, I found
out it costs thousands per month for 20-minute delayed quotes, that pretty
much killed my idea.

~~~
irrelative
I agree that it sucks, but it makes sense from their perspective. Frankly,
they could charge that much, and people and financial institutions would pay
for that data.

Find me a business where you have a natural monopoly that isn't regulated, and
you don't milk it for all it's worth. They're just too lucrative not to profit
from it, and frankly I'm surprised that even now Yahoo has made it free.

------
snorkel
The press release mentions quotes would be available to Yahoo Finance users
but didn't mention an API. Can we get some REST love out of this?

~~~
icky
Time to screen-scrape like it's 1999!

